
The 'Law Against Apple' - oedmarap
https://www.fastcompany.com/90456530/apple-has-a-vladimir-putin-problem
======
Doches
It's hard to see this as anything other than creeping fallout from tech's
willingness to accomodate requests & demands from China over the last decade.
What's the difference between complying with China's demands that you share
encryption keys or scrub search results and letting Russia push pre-installed
apps on your users? Can the US forbid end-to-end encryption? Can China? Can
France?

If the UAE government tells Apple to pre-install Totok or GTFO, who really
thinks that Apple isn't going to GTFO? What about the FBI asking for a
backdoor in iMessage?

The binary choice here was between letting authoritarian governments push
restrictions or not. Now that pretty much all of tech has started down this
slope it's hard to see where we could draw a line in the sand.

